# Code Editor auslesen?



## Jens81 (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fange gerade an mich mit dem Thema "Eclipse-Plugin Entwicklung" zu beschäftigen. Ich möchte nun den Inhalt des Code-Editors auslesen. Ist der Text selektiert, kann ich dies über 
	
	
	
	





```
((TextSelection)window.getActivePage().getSelection()).getText()
```
 erreichen. Wie mache ich es aber, falls kein Text selektiert ist?

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mai 2010)

Von welchem Code Editor sprichst du und was möchtest du bekommen wenn nichts selektiert ist?


----------



## Jens81 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich spreche von der Editor-Fläche, in der man üblicherweise in Eclipse den Java-Code eingibt. Wenn nichts selektiert ist, soll der komplette Code -d.h. der komplette Inhalt des Code-Editors- zurückgeliefert werden.

EDIT: Falls es noch nicht klar geworden sein sollte: Ich möchte mit meinem Eclipse-Plugin den Inhalt des Editor Fensters auslesen und verarbeiten. Ich bekomme den Inhalt allerdings nur, wenn er selektiert ist. Ich kann leider nicht den gesamten Inhalt auslesen oder via Code selektieren (und dann auslesen).


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mai 2010)

Das ist so nicht gedacht, der Inhalt des Editors ist ein Implementierungsdetails dieses Editors.
Du kannst entweder den Editor auf seinen konkreten Typ casten und schauen ob die Klasse einen entsprechenden getter anbietet, oder in der Implementierung nachschauen ob für den JDT Editor ein Adapter bereitsteht der dir diese Information liefern kann


----------

